# Economical House Design



## katoman

I came across this years ago. The design is based on four foot centres.

The second floor flooring is 2x pine, which also serves as the ceiling for main floor.

Central fireplace heats the home.

Just thought I'd show one way a home can be built economically when good thought and design are applied.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*intersting Katoman...*

How old is that print Kato....I remodeled a kitchen in the bigining of the year that had the same layout... although it was a log cabin..but it has the exact same layout as your [print ... from what I can see.
B.


----------



## katoman

The print is about 15yrs old. A young couple in the US had asked an architect for an economical design, as they had limited funds.

This is what he came up with. One would of course need to make sure it met code today, but the concept is great.

Just showing we don't necessarily need to spend a million bucks to have a home.


----------



## Joasis

I love non conventional home designs.

I bet we will see a lot of changes in new homes coming, and I don't necessarily mean "green" homes either...I think we will see a decrease in home size, and the "mcmansion" times will be at an end. 

We have had threads about his in the past, and it would be interesting to see where others see the future of home designs......maybe back to the practical designs of the '60s?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Sure you don't have to spend a million dollars but that place is butt ugly. You can doll it up with a lot of ginger bread on the exterior but is still ugly.

It reminds me of all the old Colonial style homes from many years ago, functional for the times but still f'ugly.

Andy.


----------



## Joasis

Check out number 10: http://sammoorearchitect.com/projects.html


A few designs I like from a builder close by: http://mccalebhomes.com/index.cfm?method=CustomDesigns_CollectionDetail&CollectionID=2


----------



## katoman

Ugly? Well I guess that's in the eye of the beholder.

I was referring to how with design (particularily framing) we could cut down on lumber used and therefore decrease the costs of a home.

This couple had limited funds. I think the architect did a great job in giving them a basic home for minimal cost.

'course today some are building with straw. :w00t:


----------



## loneframer

I think you may see homes like this come back. The homes were built after WW II, designed with the attic unfinished, for future expansion.

The original first floor is roughly 1000 sq. ft., with 2 bedrooms, 1 bath, family room and an eat in kitchen. This house originally had an open front porch, which later had a roof built over it and later got partially bumped out to create an entry foyer and extend the master bedroom by 8'.

In this home, the second floor is finished as one bedroom, but other models had a central staircase with 2 bedrooms possible.

I grew up in this home and aside from sharing the single bathroom, it was very comfortable for 4 people and easily could suit more with another bathroom.:laughing:

This is pretty much how the house was 40 years ago. I've been working on exposing the old hardwood floors throughout the 1st floor.

Dig the steel kitchen cabinets.:clap: I think they'll clean up and get a fresh coat of paint this spring.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Is that your graduation tassel there on the ceiling fan pull?


----------



## loneframer

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is that your graduation tassel there on the ceiling fan pull?


 Damn, that just might be. I'm pretty sure the mortar board was blue with a gold tassle.:laughing: Leave it to my dad to find a use for everything.:clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Build a large modern ranch. Dont rethink the wheel. One ridge beam, no valleys, large rooms, SUCCESS!


----------



## loneframer

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Build a large modern ranch. Dont rethink the wheel. One ridge beam, no valleys, large rooms, SUCCESS!


 Personally, I think going up is a better option as far as budget goes. Less foundation, less roof, smaller footprint.

More house on less lot= more homes on less land, with no compromise on size of house.

Also, when possible, a full basement is cheap square footage.


----------



## katoman

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Build a large modern ranch. Dont rethink the wheel. One ridge beam, no valleys, large rooms, SUCCESS!


Take a moment and look at the design. No drywall ceiling in part, minimal stud work, no furnace, etc. etc. A conventional home would cost considerably more than this design.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I agree about the first drawing however, I also agree that building a simple gable end ranch is about as quick and easy as it gets.


----------



## Joasis

loneframer said:


> Personally, I think going up is a better option as far as budget goes. Less foundation, less roof, smaller footprint.
> 
> More house on less lot= more homes on less land, with no compromise on size of house.
> 
> Also, when possible, a full basement is cheap square footage.



Your statement reflects your geographic area. In my area, lots are cheap, the frost line is a foot, and building on slab is about as economical as it gets. I would go as far as to say the larger roof would be less then the floor system and plumbing for a second floor. 

I am not saying I don't like the designs going up, just pointing out how it is different down south and where lots are cheap. I will say that as the population ages, single level living is important. My new home has a second floor and the master suite isn't up there because I refuse to have to climb stairs.


----------



## katoman

Good points. Actually I think we build stupid. Better to dig into a hill and not have the heating and or air conditioning requirement.

But no one wants to live in a cave anymore. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

joasis said:


> Your statement reflects your geographic area. In my area, lots are cheap, the frost line is a foot, and building on slab is about as economical as it gets. I would go as far as to say the larger roof would be less then the floor system and plumbing for a second floor.
> 
> I am not saying I don't like the designs going up, just pointing out how it is different down south and where lots are cheap. I will say that as the population ages, single level living is important. My new home has a second floor and the master suite isn't up there because I refuse to have to climb stairs.


 Geography is everything. A 1/2 acre lot in an average neighborhood runs about 75K in my area. 1 acre can easily double that in a higher end development. Frostline here is 36" and block is relatively cheap. Going another 7 coarses to achieve a full basement is cheap square footage.

Stacking plumbing on the second floor adds very little cost to the rough in figures. Platform construction is the norm here, so second floor framing is no more costly than single floor.

In this area, slab construction is very hard to heat, unless in floor radiant is used. This is cost prohibitive because central AC is very desireable here, so air handlers and ductwork need to be installed regardless of heating type used.

I agree with single floor living as we get older. I'll probably be relocating in my senior years anyway, to a warmer, less humid climate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

loneframer said:


> In this area, slab construction is very hard to heat, unless in floor radiant is used. This is cost prohibitive because central AC is very desireable here, so air handlers and ductwork need to be installed regardless of heating type used.


You beat me to it. Ranch layout is definitely more desirable as we age, but you just can't beat the cube shape for efficiency of heating and cooling.


----------



## loneframer

Landscaping also plays a large role in a homes efficiency. Evergreens on the North side to block the harsh winter winds and large shade trees East, South and West to cut down on the blazing hot summer sun. Once the leaves drop and the heating season starts, the winter sun is allowed through.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T

Also, almost all of the 1920's, 30's, 40's and 50's homes in Florida were oriented on their lots to not only reduce direct exposure to the sun's heat, but were also lined up to funnel the prevailing breezes through the center of the house. I grew up in one like that, and we never lacked for a cool house in the Summertime. Occasionally we needed fans, but not often.


----------

